# Our journey



## Burd

I heard this song the other day and thought of how much it fits mine and Dixie's journey together.
So I put this video together...
I love you, Dixie!​


----------



## swishywagga

Your video is beautiful, you made me cry x


----------



## Vhuynh2

That was beautiful!


----------



## Shellbug

Wow that was amazing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

swishywagga said:


> Your video is beautiful, you made me cry x


Me too :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude

*Excellent *video, extraordinarily well done. Dixie is beautiful and really well trained. Very impressive. *Bravo!*


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Beautiful Just Beautiful
Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Burd

Thank you all so much! I'm really happy you enjoyed it as much as I did making it. <3
Dixie is my heart dog and I just can't put into enough words how much I love her - so I try to express it by making videos for her. ;D


----------



## Max's Dad

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elly

1995yope said:


> I heard this song the other day and thought of how much it fits mine and Dixie's journey together.
> So I put this video together...
> I love you, Dixie!​


Oh wow, my eyes are leaking too. Stunning. Thank you for sharing x


----------



## Medster

Wonderful video. Thanks.


----------



## Pixie

Loved the video

It actually made me realize I need to make videos of Pixie too, instead of just taking pictures! Thank you so much for the inspiration.

You have a lovely girl there


----------



## Karen519

*Dixie*

Beautiful video!
Dixie is SO WELL TRAINED!
Who is that training her in the video-she is just a beautiful dog!
You both are so very lucky to have such a bond!


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful and heart-felt!!


----------



## alphadude

1995yope said:


> Thank you all so much! I'm really happy you enjoyed it as much as I did making it. <3
> Dixie is my heart dog and I just can't put into enough words how much I love her - so I try to express it by making videos for her. ;D


I completely understand.

Was that video created on a Mac?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

The love you both feel for one another is just oozing from that video...beautifully done!! ..now off to get some kleenex.


----------



## Burd

Thank you everyone so much for your kind words!



Pixie said:


> Loved the video
> 
> It actually made me realize I need to make videos of Pixie too, instead of just taking pictures! Thank you so much for the inspiration.
> 
> You have a lovely girl there


Thank you!

Going through some of my old videos I took when Dix was a pup (I had used a VHS camcorder given to me by my Dad then), and realized I wish I'd taken more videos of her then. 
So now I try to grab videos of her as often as I can. You can never have too many of those memories! <3

Good luck with your video projects!! They're great fun and I hope you share them with us! 



Karen519 said:


> Beautiful video!
> Dixie is SO WELL TRAINED!
> Who is that training her in the video-she is just a beautiful dog!
> You both are so very lucky to have such a bond!


Thanks, Karen!!
That's me with Dix in the video. 
Yes, we are! Very blessed! And I don't ever ever want to take it for granted <3



alphadude said:


> I completely understand.
> 
> Was that video created on a Mac?


I used Windows Live Movie Maker on our PC. I'm sure there must be a similar program for Mac!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic video of your beautiful Dixie.


----------



## alphadude

1995yope said:


> I used Windows Live Movie Maker on our PC. I'm sure there must be a similar program for Mac!


I'm a Windows guy and I use Movie Maker to make my videos also, just not as skillfully as you 

My 16 year old daughter tells me all the time that "I should get with the program and use her mac to do my videos because it is light years better". Your video looked so good I assumed you did it on a Mac. The transitions were masterfully done.


----------



## Burd

The newer version of Movie Maker has a lot more transition and other options. I used to use the one on our XP but recently started using the one on my Mom's Windows 7. It's SO much easier!

Thanks for the compliment!  I saw your video of Axl and thought it was great. ^.^


----------

